# Cheap and cheerful Summer?



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

As we have just moved here we shall be staying put over the Summer.......yes we realise it will be stifling heat! 

While my husband is working my 4 year old son and i want to be out and about enjoying some sights! We are up VERY early so want to be out by 7am on adventures so wondering if there are some cheap or dare I say it free things to do? Looking for activities until the end of July as he is then booked in for sport summer camp in August when I start work. 

Cheers!


----------



## Aberdeen Angus! (Mar 26, 2012)

Sun bathing is free, 7 days a week. Can't say fairer that that!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Aberdeen Angus! said:


> Sun bathing is free, 7 days a week. Can't say fairer that that!


It is and we are definitely doing that with extracurricular activity such as sand castle building, shell collecting and collecting others crap/litter off the beach to bin as part of being kind to the environment! 

Looking for something a little more.......
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

BBmover said:


> As we have just moved here we shall be staying put over the Summer.......yes we realise it will be stifling heat!
> 
> While my husband is working my 4 year old son and i want to be out and about enjoying some sights! We are up VERY early so want to be out by 7am on adventures so wondering if there are some cheap or dare I say it free things to do? Looking for activities until the end of July as he is then booked in for sport summer camp in August when I start work.
> 
> Cheers!


The kids seem to really like playing in the fountains, one on the Marina walk near Spinney's and one on the JBR Walk. 











You can see quite a bit of activity in the aquarium for free at the Dubai Mall


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> The kids seem to really like playing in the fountains, one on the Marina walk near Spinney's and one on the JBR Walk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

Fountains done each afternoon at 5pm for a cool down. 

We have looked at aquarium outside Dubai Mall but am saving this now as an inside aquarium treat!


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Do you have the Entertainer family book for vouchers? If I remember correctly, normal entrance to the Aquarium is 55 AED and even our 3 year old had to pay full whack so for us 220 in total. The Entertainer had vouchers for an 'Ultimate' package or something like that, buy one get one free so for the same money we got entrance to the tunnel, zoo/exhibition part ( we spent ages there looking at spider crabs, penguins, everything ever mentioned by the octonauts) and a wee spin around in the glass bottomed boat with an 80AED voucher for the gift shop. Not a free day out but maybe a treat saved for an extremely hot or special day.
I can recommend the Entertainer book - we were only in Dubai for a week on our school hunt and the vouchers paid for themselves, even just for an ice cream or coffee.
We also took the water bus, kids go free and they were thrilled to be on a boat - our hotel was beside Marina Mall so we went from there to the plaza bit, faffed about with the fountains for a while and then got the water bus back.
Under the various bridges across the Marina we found some play parks, completely shaded and good for early morning play although it would be too hot later on. Well equipped, padded surface to minimise the bruising, seats for tired mummies and pretty good quality toys for the boys. Nothing better than waving to passing boats/water buses from the top of a climbing frame!
I'd love to hear anything else you come up with, we will arrive at the end of August but will be looking for ideas to entertain the boys at weekends, we are early risers too and Dubai doesn't seem to 'open' until 10am - by that time us freckly gingers are heading out of the sun!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

ficklemiss said:


> Do you have the Entertainer family book for vouchers? If I remember correctly, normal entrance to the Aquarium is 55 AED and even our 3 year old had to pay full whack so for us 220 in total. The Entertainer had vouchers for an 'Ultimate' package or something like that, buy one get one free so for the same money we got entrance to the tunnel, zoo/exhibition part ( we spent ages there looking at spider crabs, penguins, everything ever mentioned by the octonauts) and a wee spin around in the glass bottomed boat with an 80AED voucher for the gift shop. Not a free day out but maybe a treat saved for an extremely hot or special day.
> I can recommend the Entertainer book - we were only in Dubai for a week on our school hunt and the vouchers paid for themselves, even just for an ice cream or coffee.
> We also took the water bus, kids go free and they were thrilled to be on a boat - our hotel was beside Marina Mall so we went from there to the plaza bit, faffed about with the fountains for a while and then got the water bus back.
> Under the various bridges across the Marina we found some play parks, completely shaded and good for early morning play although it would be too hot later on. Well equipped, padded surface to minimise the bruising, seats for tired mummies and pretty good quality toys for the boys. Nothing better than waving to passing boats/water buses from the top of a climbing frame!
> I'd love to hear anything else you come up with, we will arrive at the end of August but will be looking for ideas to entertain the boys at weekends, we are early risers too and Dubai doesn't seem to 'open' until 10am - by that time us freckly gingers are heading out of the sun!


Thank you, we have found all these things in our month and repeat them over and over. The water bus has been a huge success and we use it quite a lot. We head to the play parks under the bridge too. We live near the Fountains in the Marina so use them morning and night. 
We have been given some entertainer vouchers from friends so looking at treat days for them. Tomorrow we have a free activity organised at Marina Mall caked Dino Dig and can get more tickets if he really likes it. I'm scouring Time Out for some off the track activities too. Looking at Summer Surprises for children shows in the Mall. And joined with Cobone and Groupon. 
Hoping that through this thread to find a more 'local and unique' experience and guide. 
Good luck with your move!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Wild Wadi and Acquaventure have significant discounts for residents during the summer months and the Entertainer guide also has two for one vouchers. It could be something to do during the evenings or morning and the water is chilled. 



BBmover said:


> Thank you, we have found all these things in our month and repeat them over and over. The water bus has been a huge success and we use it quite a lot. We head to the play parks under the bridge too. We live near the Fountains in the Marina so use them morning and night.
> We have been given some entertainer vouchers from friends so looking at treat days for them. Tomorrow we have a free activity organised at Marina Mall caked Dino Dig and can get more tickets if he really likes it. I'm scouring Time Out for some off the track activities too. Looking at Summer Surprises for children shows in the Mall. And joined with Cobone and Groupon.
> Hoping that through this thread to find a more 'local and unique' experience and guide.
> Good luck with your move!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Wild Wadi and Acquaventure have significant discounts for residents during the summer months and the Entertainer guide also has two for one vouchers. It could be something to do during the evenings or morning and the water is chilled.


Thanks - we have Wild Wadi which will be used as an extra reward incentive! :clap2:


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Thank you, we have found all these things in our month and repeat them over and over. The water bus has been a huge success and we use it quite a lot. We head to the play parks under the bridge too. We live near the Fountains in the Marina so use them morning and night.
> We have been given some entertainer vouchers from friends so looking at treat days for them. Tomorrow we have a free activity organised at Marina Mall caked Dino Dig and can get more tickets if he really likes it. I'm scouring Time Out for some off the track activities too. Looking at Summer Surprises for children shows in the Mall. And joined with Cobone and Groupon.
> Hoping that through this thread to find a more 'local and unique' experience and guide.
> Good luck with your move!


Thanks!
How's the entertainment hunt going? We've been told our move will be near the end of August and that we will be in an aparthotel for the first year, our choice was the Marriott at the Marina so any advice would be great. We'll have about 10 days before school starts but by then I'll have run out of ideas - it's not as hot here but the mosquitoes and humidity make outdoor life unpleasant to say the least, no beaches or pools to cool off in so entertaining two small, active boys on hot afternoons is a real stretch of my imagination


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

ficklemiss said:


> Thanks!
> How's the entertainment hunt going? We've been told our move will be near the end of August and that we will be in an aparthotel for the first year, our choice was the Marriott at the Marina so any advice would be great. We'll have about 10 days before school starts but by then I'll have run out of ideas - it's not as hot here but the mosquitoes and humidity make outdoor life unpleasant to say the least, no beaches or pools to cool off in so entertaining two small, active boys on hot afternoons is a real stretch of my imagination


It is going!

Dubai Marina Mall tomorrow for a free Dig Dino activity. Using Entertainer voucher for frozen yoghurt! ;-) 
Also going to 'Favourite Things'in Dubai Marina Mall to book next week for activities that include cooking, puppet shows, science, dress up, arts and crafts etc. it offers 2-4 years groups and 4-8 years groups. 9.30 - 1.30pm at 620dhs for the week or 155 per day. they also do an afternoon play area from 3.30-5.30pm. Have some other cheap things that I'm making a list of that i shall post tomorrow that are based all over from Sharjah to just down the road. Modhesh World has started at World Trade Centre and s 15aed entry, full of entertainment inside, but additional cost for activities. But if I can find an activity/ride that is bouncy he may just stay on that!
Little Gym at Ibn Battuta offer free introductory session so that could take up an afternoon. Riding the metro is my sons favourite too and would quite happily take that to the airport and plane spot! 
There's a free sing and song place in Al Barsha at The Change Initiative (I think)!
So I'm getting there with ideas......
Marriott is right next to us! So by the time you arrive I should know my way round more and be able to give you some ideas.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh, and Captain Jack dhow trip that you catch next to Water Bus was a brilliant 3pm trip for 1 hour that my son raved about!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

ficklemiss have sent you a PM.....if I did it correctly! 
;-)


----------

